# You can paint a turd, but.......



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

It'll take a hell of a lot more than a new logo to change my mind. Try changing business model and leadership and I'll be among the first in line to join!!!! Just sayin'


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a couple they should've gone with.

"SFW- Sportsman for the wealthy!"

"SFW, limiting opportunity before it was cool!"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They also put full support behind a bill that restricted thousands of miles of public water from the public use in Utah as well. At least they are consistent in trying to keep the general public out, huh?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TS30 said:


> They also put full support behind a bill that restricted thousands of miles of public water from the public use in Utah as well. At least they are consistent in trying to keep the general public out, huh?


Exactly. With that in mind, I always *did* think that it meant SFW=screwing fishermen and water users.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A very appropriate name there for SFW! I'll be at Nuskin in Provo tomorrow night trying to right that wrong.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually we do this right before Christmas. You guys are late.

Keep it civil; follow the rules please. And of course, never let the truth stand in the way of a good story. :sad:

Good grief.


.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang! You guys are brutal :shock: Who knows, maybe SFW is going to try to change things up a bit, and get back to what they started out as, before all the... Well, you know.;-) Ever the optimist, I am


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TS30 said:


> A very appropriate name there for SFW! I'll be at Nuskin in Provo tomorrow night trying to right that wrong.


Yeah, its time for more access battles, isn't it. I can't make it tomorrow, but I suppose I'll need to psych myself up to head back to the legislature a time or two. See ya at the Capitol.

I'll be good now Goob. :tape2:ray2:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SFW = So Fuc&*ng What
I have no use for special interest groups...


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Crusaders to the end! Some of you guys could do a Monty Python skit! Lmao!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure you helped design the new logo on a napkin during a secret meeting nobody but the elite knew about and to get in you had to know the secret handshake, right Muley73? 

I spent 20 years in the media, this is textbook redirection when your image sucks and interest wains. Desperate times mean desperate measures. Next thing we know, sfw will have The Big Show from WWE hanging in a treestand hunting trophy gnome trolls. 

Oh, and where are the pheasants and turkeys?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Kdad,
No I had no idea the logo changed till you kindly posted it. I will say I do like the results I see out of napkin meetings, but that's just me. 

Carry on Don Quixote.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wish they would take "Fish" out. They do nothing for fisherman. In fact just the opposite.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mcfly, 
Come on down to the ice fishing clinic on Feb 8th. Ask the DWR who is helping fund and helping with that project? I agree they don't focus as much on fish but they do more than nothing. They do more than a lot of groups.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't agree with SFW on a lot of what they do. However I do believe as a group they have done some good to Utah wildlife and hunting. Maybe they don't have to goal some see fit, but you have to have both sides working on the issues or one side just takes over. If the DWR was 100% running things we wouldn't have a buck bigger than a 2 point on any unit, groups like SFW aren't doing the average joe much good for opportunity, but they are on the other side of that fence trying to keep big bucks and bulls as part of hunting. Whether you agree with it or not, you're always going to have variety and you will always have a side you don't like.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Mcfly,
> Come on down to the ice fishing clinic on Feb 8th. Ask the DWR who is helping fund and helping with that project? I agree they don't focus as much on fish but they do more than nothing. They do more than a lot of groups.


Not true. They actually took the other side in the stream access debate. And to date, have not helped in that fight at all. I've had no issue with SFW until then. Because of that one issue I'll never support SFW on anything. I don't care what they fund. I'll never go back.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

And my all time favorite about the way the heads of these groups start to look at OUR resources.
*"SFW - Salary from Wildlife."*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The SFW is actively involved in fishery projects in Southwest Wyoming.

Give it up for the SFW.




Igutagitbak2wurk


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

McFly,
That's one issue. Which I did not agree with SFW on that issue. However that's doesn't mean they do nothing.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> McFly,
> That's one issue. Which I did not agree with SFW on that issue. However that's doesn't mean they do nothing.


Its a very big issue for us on the front. Big enough to change my opinion if them.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

McFly,
I don't disagree. But your comment was they do nothing. That comment is untrue. It's fine to have that issue be a game changer for you, but it doesn't zero out everything across the board. It's one issue.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

mcfly, SFW is in large part responsible for the resurgence in rainbows at strawberry, that's a fact....it is one of the successful things they have helped do in the last decade


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Muley73 said:


> Mcfly,
> Come on down to the ice fishing clinic on Feb 8th. Ask the DWR who is helping fund and helping with that project? I agree they don't focus as much on fish but they do more than nothing. They do more than a lot of groups.


I sooooooo want to rip this comment to shreds!!!!!! But it will be too easy and I was told by Wyo to play nice. Dang the luck!

There's a clear difference between doing something for the better of all wildlife and those who enjoy them and another trying to increase your rolls and income through feel good marketing. At least its clear to those who are off the teet. Also, who was in support of closing the Mammoth Fishery? Hmmmmm???? Closing the fishery and increasing the limits? Weird but typical.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Klbz is that the same clinic that was put on by uwc last year at strawberry?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> mcfly, SFW is in large part responsible for the resurgence in rainbows at strawberry, that's a fact....it is one of the successful things they have helped do in the last decade


Good to know.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Kdad,
No reason to hold back. I'm a big boy, I promise my feelings don't get hurt. I'm sure you could easily turn something positive into a negative. Something to whine and complain about never seems to far away for some.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Do these things and I would give SFW another chance.

1) $300K give it back with interest and fire a few people for that B.S. 
2) Get right with the stream access issue. 
3) Encourage legislation to improve the CWMU program where public hunters who draw those tags give input and terminate CWMU's with a pattern of poor comments or who restrict public hunters compared with those they guide. 
4) Get right and support RMEF. RMEF is THE blue chip standard in conservation and it kills me they are doing less and less in Utah thanks to SFW. 
5) Public disclosure of finances including PAC contributions. 

The last item is negotiable. I would like to hunt pigs with Karl Malone from a helicopter in Texas.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

berrysblaster said:


> mcfly, SFW is in large part responsible for the resurgence in rainbows at strawberry, that's a fact....it is one of the successful things they have helped do in the last decade


Really? And here I always thought that it was Alan Ward, the Strawberry manager, recognizing that the rainbows needed to be planted at a larger size to avoid predation and acting accordingly. Additionally, why is there an elderly SFW rep showing up at the fishing RACs, demanding that the one daily limit only protection be lifted there, against the wishes of the Strawberry fishermen organized to represent the Berry?

In fairness, SFW did provide some funds for Strawberry and it is no doubt appreciated. However, you SFW guys need to realize how deeply your leadership alienated a very large block of fishermen in the stream access battle. (IMO, for the sole purpose to curry favor with rural politicians) The criticism and active SFW opposition by fishermen is the partial price paid by that decision. The issue and the battle are not going away though. It is still not too late for SFW to get it right. Hopefully, your leadership will realize it is worth doing in the long run. More than a few rank-and-file SFW guys I've met are actually for stream access.

Did I behave, Goob?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Catherder, Alan and Justin are a huge part of strawberry, my family cannot express how grateful we are to them for the current state of the reservoir, but the rainbows came as a result of my family pleading with them, sfw and the marina along with a few others writing checks and a large chunk of luck. Byron Bateman didn't ask questions he simply needed to know whom to write the check out too...

Btw I have never, nor will I ever give one cent to any organization I am not a 'sfw' guy or any other three or four letter acronym for that matter. I simply believe that before you can toss them under the bus people need to know the good and bad that's been done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Really? And here I always thought that it was Alan Ward, the Strawberry manager, recognizing that the rainbows needed to be planted at a larger size to avoid predation and acting accordingly. Additionally, why is there an elderly SFW rep showing up at the fishing RACs, demanding that the one daily limit only protection be lifted there, against the wishes of the Strawberry fishermen organized to represent the Berry?
> 
> In fairness, SFW did provide some funds for Strawberry and it is no doubt appreciated. However, you SFW guys need to realize how deeply your leadership alienated a very large block of fishermen in the stream access battle. (IMO, for the sole purpose to curry favor with rural politicians) The criticism and active SFW opposition by fishermen is the partial price paid by that decision. The issue and the battle are not going away though. It is still not too late for SFW to get it right. Hopefully, your leadership will realize it is worth doing in the long run. More than a few rank-and-file SFW guys I've met are actually for stream access.
> 
> Did I behave, Goob?


Yeah, yeah, yeah, you always behave.

Hey, that is well written. Man, I did a newspaper article today and wish I'd had some of those wonderful adjectives and adverbs you so eloquently massaged in to each and every sentence. And hypenated words; geeze I love hyphenated words.

"...curry favor..." wow, the best!

Anyway it looks like its: for SFW - 3, against SFW - 7.

uh....I actually thought I'd get to the top of the page with this one, dangit.

.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I personally sat and listened to Don Peay tell a representative at the Capitol that if the public got their way with public water and stream access they would be able to walk into your yard when you water your garden to take your crops. I was pretty floored. We ended up finding common ground in talking about each of our desires to see the penalty for poaching be increased. 

He was not the president of SFW at the time. But spoke clearly for the organization at the time. I always felt if they surveyed their members they wouldn't have supported that. But it doesn't mesh with the broader goals of the organization, so they won't change their tune. Unless the members forced them...


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^Exactly!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

1Deer,

Your assessment is exactly right that SFW is on the other side of the fence. The problem is SFW doesn't see this. They pretend to represent "all sportsmen" not one side of the fence.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

The new logo is sweet, can't wait to get my new committee sweatshirt.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

pheaz said:


> The new logo is sweet, can't wait to get my new committee sweatshirt.


 Logos say a lot about a group's attitude, agenda and mission. That's actually one of my considerations before I joined UWC and why I would never become an SFW member.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> The new logo is sweet, can't wait to get my new committee sweatshirt.


You would be excited.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

pheaz said:


> The new logo is sweet, can't wait to get my new committee sweatshirt.


Ya, That logo would look good in the back window of a brand new Chevy too..


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

As nice as the sticker maybe, I really don't think it's going to improve the Chevy. Just Sayin.......


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> Logos say a lot about a group's attitude, agenda and mission. That's actually one of my considerations before I joined UWC and why I would never become an SFW member.[/
> 
> Interesting, I have noticed the better clubs in Vegas have the worst bill boards. Who is UWC you refer to and what have they done?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

pheaz said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Logos say a lot about a group's attitude, agenda and mission. That's actually one of my considerations before I joined UWC and why I would never become an SFW member.[/
> ...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So what group does UWC support? MDF, Phes Forever, RMEF etc etc. I can plainly see you are fully against SFW.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> So what group does UWC support? MDF, Phes Forever, RMEF etc etc. I can plainly see you are fully against SFW.[/QUOTE
> 
> Eagles forever, and the Monroe mountain elk and deer removal and pro massacre task force.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Marty, Marty, Marty.....when are you gonna learn, Eagles are lame. I'll have to convince you during the spike hunt. You will have to get that tattoo with the eagle flying under the rainbow removed when I get done filling you in on the follies of eagledom.-------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Logos say a lot about a group's attitude, agenda and mission. That's actually one of my considerations before I joined UWC and why I would never become an SFW member.


I'm pretty sure UWC as a logo of some type.
I personally would never put any sportsman group decal of any type in my truck window. Although, I do think some of them look pretty sharp.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Marty, Marty, Marty.....when are you gonna learn, Eagles are lame. I'll have to convince you during the spike hunt. You will have to get that tattoo with the eagle flying under the rainbow removed when I get done filling you in on the follies of eagledom.-------SS


No, no, no. Remember the eagles are killing all the turkeys and some people think they should be hunted. You have mistaken your infatuation with the mighty turkey too far. Eagles are awesome.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't make me call one eye. He will give you the real story about raptors......and I agree with him. They suck. Coyotes with wings is all they are. I think that the Himalayan Snow **** should be our national bird. Eagles don't have the balls to visit where they live.-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^I guess I can't say Snow ****?^^^^^SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Snow****!! There....I said it!------SS


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

pheaz said:


> So what group does UWC support? MDF, Phes Forever, RMEF etc etc. I can plainly see you are fully against SFW.


Though some of our members are more outspoken than others, UWC is not fully against SFW or anyone else for that matter (except BGF perhaps, but that's another story), but we are not happy or comfortable with some of their policies and/or agendas. SFW, MDF, RMEF, etc. have had their share of successful events and projects and we applaud them for that. In fact, I just spent two days with some SFW members that I've known for several years on the 1st session of the 2014 SFW funded Parowan Front 100 deer transplant and was treated quite well and really enjoyed the experience again this year. They fed us, provided restrooms and did some of the heavy lifting along with the DWR employees. In fact, the only confrontation I had was with one of them that snidely remarked the first morning as I walked past their food tent that he was surprised to see me there since UWC still wanted to have the 150 doe hunt there. I simply reminded him that since the DWR feels we need to remove 500 does per year for the next 3 to 5 years in order for the winter range to have any chance of recovering, the current 100 doe transplant and the 150 doe hunt was only 1/2 of that. And I asked him if SFW was willing to pay to transplant 350 additional does this year and the next few. His only answer was "Well, you can only kill them once and one saved is better than none." I sorta took that as a no, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Also, one of our members is also an active officer in the Washington County MDF Chapter and I, myself am a member of MDF (and NRA) Others are members and/or supporters of several of those groups you mentioned or didn't mention. We are a cooperative and are willing to work with anyone on projects and proposals that keep the majority of Utah sportsmen in the game.

We probably appear to oppose SFW more than the others, but that's only because SFW seems to be the most prominent group to push the trophy hunting (and fishing) agenda which tends to shut out most of Utah's sportsmen/women and which socially reduces opportunities or raises prices or both. Our primary concern is for the health of the resources and we are more than willing to make the necessary adjustments to meet the biological needs of the animals and general populations. However, we're less willing to make adjustments just to provide "hard-core" (DP's words) trophy hunters with increasingly more and more bigger bucks and bulls. They already have Limited Entry permits, Landowner permits, Conservation permits and CWMU permits as well as increased buck to doe ratios and limited permits on the so-called general hunt units. Hard-core trophy hunters are welcome as a PART of our world, but apparently we're not welcome as a part of theirs because they keep trying to grow their hunting lifestyle at the expense of the majority of Utahns and SFW's new logo reflects that. We now have multiple species trophy animals at the top of a mountain with an apparent trophy fish underfoot.

Now, that's probably much more than you were asking for, but, bottom line: We support ideas, projects and proposals that are compatible with our members views and oppose those that are not regardless of the organization(s) promoting them.

UWC logo? A pair of black superimposed hoof prints to the left with our name/website address mostly in black to the right. WILDLIFE is larger and WILD is in yellow to emphasize our priorities. I'm computer challenged so I'll contact klbzdad tomorrow and get him to show you on his next post or you can go on our website (unitedwildlifecooperative.org) and see for yourself (and sign up while you're there! it's free!)

It's way past my bedtime, so Good Night, I mean Morning!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is one Lee...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Judging off logos, SFW is kicken your azz.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Like most things, I guess beauty (and other things) is in the eye of the beholder. You just keep on sticking with what looks good to you pheaz, other folks will go with the meat and potatoes 'beneath' the 'looks'...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So can we expect to see UWC banquets in the future?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Uhmmmm.....here's the same UWC logo I've always been involved with. No need to change it in my opinion as there is no need to change founding leadership like there has been for other groups and in MY humble opinion is a dire need for sfw.










Again, the first thing an entity can do when public perception is negative and stagnant is to change the image associated with that entity. That is public relations 101.

You can paint a turd, even gold plate it, but...............










As far as the some of the best clubs in Vegas having the worst billboards, you've effectively proven the point.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

How many members does the UWC have?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Lee, can one expect to see UWC banquets in the future?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

As a past donating "member" to the UWC the last correspondence of any sort I had was a spring newsletter from last April. The people I have met are exceptional but I personally don't think they are looking for much in the way of membership participation. I haven't read the napkins though.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Judging off logos, SFW is kicken your azz.


Since our logo was designed simply to reflect who we are and not to kick someone else's butt, we'll take your observation as a compliment! Thanks!

Regarding the issues of banquets and communication, I can only speak for the Southern Region group. Our members receive the same Parowan Front deer transplant updates that I post on this forum and on Monster Muleys. And sometimes I include other information about hunting and fishing and/or invitations to participate in other DWR projects and/or surveys regarding RAC and WB proposals. In addition, I try to communicate as much as I can in person or over the phone or through the mail system. (I sent Christmas cards last month.) Now, I have to admit that I need to get better at keeping track of members' emails, phone numbers, and addresses 'cause I got 4 Christmas cards back (2 with no new addresses) and I have lost 4 email addresses, so I think I will try to get a volunteer executive secretary and I know just the person to help out.

As for the communication from the state officers (or other Region chairs), all I can say is that I'm retired and have the time to do some of those things, while they have to make a living outside of UWC. We don't pay them to do the job we're asking them to do and we all know it's getting tougher to keep up with life, let alone any thing outside. Maybe this thread could be a wake up call to them in some way, but if any of you still feel you need more contact, feel free to email me and I'll put you on my list.

The banquets? One of our members is also an MDF officer in Washington County and was in charge of the MDF banquet down there and he asked for my support as a diner. So my wife and I had a dinner date down there, (and I became an MDF member) and I was impressed with the event and could see how we might be able to do it. However, there were/are a couple of challenges! First off, we don't have the up-front money that such an event would require. Second, outside of my church callings, I haven't ever had to put together such a major event from scratch and even in the church I find it a struggle to coordinate all the nuances required. Third, I'm not sure what the main draw would be since it goes against our mission to take permits out of the public draw to auction off at the banquet. Maybe those challenges can be met in other ways, though, so we'll get to work on that idea.

FWIW, we are in the process of trying to get a restroom placed on the Navajo Lake dike parking lot (or replacing an old one at Panguitch Lake if that one is already covered) and any suggestions, donations, would be welcome. We already have a sponsor and an excavator but haven't talked figures or timing. Hopefully, it'll happen this spring.

Sorry for the long post, but thanks for reading! 
Lee
[email protected]


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> How many members does the UWC have?


Roughly 2,500. But there's not a simple or exact answer to that question because we aren't always able to keep track of everyone since we don't have to keep track of dues, and since we're a cooperative, not a tight knit business-like organization, and since some are more involved than others. But I can tell you per our state committee that about 2,500 people have either filled out our membership forms at shows or through personal contact or have signed up online. We realize that's a far cry from the number of those we hope we're representing, but we believe it's a darn good sample. Also realize that the vast majority of our members are on or near the Wasatch Front, but we get some Mavericks in 435 land sometimes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe some of you guys would prefer that the big mature buck in the logo be changed to a small 2 point and the big bull elk be changed to a cow and the sheep be changed out to a coyote or wolf. Then the big trout could be changed to a chub or june sucker. That may attract a few more "average joe's" .


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you guys still arguing about SFW's new logo?



ridgetop said:


> Maybe some of you guys would prefer that the big mature buck in the logo be changed to a small 2 point and the big bull elk be changed to a cow and the sheep be changed out to a coyote or wolf. Then the big trout could be changed to a chub or june sucker. That may attract a few more "average joe's" .


No,no,no. Keep the elk, the buck and the sheep. Just add a couple of $ signs on the side panels. As for the fish, keep that too. Just add a no trespassing sign below it. It would be perfect.  (Although I like the June sucker idea. Might be a nice touch.)

Whoo hoo. Top of page.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Just join RMEF.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Maybe some of you guys would prefer that the big mature buck in the logo be changed to a small 2 point and the big bull elk be changed to a cow and the sheep be changed out to a coyote or wolf. Then the big trout could be changed to a chub or june sucker. That may attract a few more "average joe's" .


Nah! I like UWC's logo better because with those hoof prints you can envision (or not) your own antlers or horns in any size on any wild ungulate species you want. That way we can attract "hard core" trophy hunters as well as "average joe's".

Edited: For me, one hoof is any elk I can shoot with my bow from one of my treestands and the smaller one is another P & Y pronghorn buck.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Boy, this new logo will come back to bite sfw! Their members are gonna be upset for sure! Has anyone taken the time to look at what the animals in the new logo score? The fronts on that bull are laughable and those backs are pathetic! Don't even get me started on that weak a$$ curl on that ram, and that buck still has moms milk on its lips. No card carrying sfw member would be caught dead with that new logo cause they need all the inches they can get,,, they have a lot to compensate for!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> Boy, this new logo will come back to bite sfw! Their members are gonna be upset for sure! Has anyone taken the time to look at what the animals in the new logo score? The fronts on that bull are laughable and those backs are pathetic! Don't even get me started on that weak a$$ curl on that ram, and that buck still has moms milk on its lips. No card carrying sfw member would be caught dead with that new logo cause they need all the inches they can get,,, they have a lot to compensate for!


Well, some card carrying SFW member was the designer of the logo, so at least one of them would be caught dead with it. We'll know who the winner of their logo contest was on Friday night of the EXPO. And we'll know what prizes he/she won. (One of you is going to have to report that 'cause I won't be there).


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My biggest concern about the logo change is the Badlands 2200 pack I bought at a SFW banquet. It has the old logo on it. Do I have to update the logo on my pack or am I still cool?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Lee, The auctioned tags don't attract many to the banquets. As we all know most of these tags get sold over the cell phone anyway. The guns and optics bring the people. A sponsor packet with 5 tickets for a chance to win a gun or swaros will fill your building. 50% of SFW, RMEF, MDF etc etc members really don't care about the groups its all about the banquets for most. Fun night out with an opportunity to bring home some new stuff. Good quality stuff brings people cheap quality crap drives people away.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

longbow said:


> My biggest concern about the logo change is the Badlands 2200 pack I bought at a SFW banquet. It has the old logo on it. Do I have to update the logo on my pack or am I still cool?


 You're still cool! Hang onto it 'cause it'll be a classic collector's item some day. Maybe worth thousands!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Lee, The auctioned tags don't attract many to the banquets. As we all know most of these tags get sold over the cell phone anyway. The guns and optics bring the people. A sponsor packet with 5 tickets for a chance to win a gun or swaros will fill your building. 50% of SFW, RMEF, MDF etc etc members really don't care about the groups its all about the banquets for most. Fun night out with an opportunity to bring home some new stuff. Good quality stuff brings people cheap quality crap drives people away.


 Thanks a bunch! That's good info to know. I think we could procure some of those kinds of items either by donation or at some kind of discount from some of the local stores. (or maybe even Cabelas ). And, also, I know of several local landowner tags we might be able to get as door prizes. And now that you reminded me, the big tag at the MDF banquet was, in fact, sold over the phone through a broker to an anonymous buyer. Hey, this is looking better!!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> Thanks a bunch! That's good info to know. I think we could procure some of those kinds of items either by donation or at some kind of discount from some of the local stores. (or maybe even Cabelas ). And, also, I know of several local landowner tags we might be able to get as door prizes. And now that you reminded me, the big tag at the MDF banquet was, in fact, sold over the phone through a broker to an anonymous buyer. Hey, this is looking better!!!


Save your door prizes for mid hundred items. Use your tags for unlimited chances to draw. Card games/dice games will get you a better buck for your tags. If and only if its a desirable tag.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Well, some card carrying SFW member was the designer of the logo, so at least one of them would be caught dead with it. We'll know who the winner of their logo contest was on Friday night of the EXPO. And we'll know what prizes he/she won. (One of you is going to have to report that 'cause I won't be there).


true.... Someone needs to come up with a software program that scores the animals in window decals.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> The SFW is actively involved in fishery projects in Southwest Wyoming.
> 
> Give it up for the SFW.
> Igutagitbak2wurk


Yup, they are actively replacing decades worth of investment and effort to establish great fisheries containing an assortment of brook, brown and raimbow trout by way of poisoning the waters in order to create native cutthroat only fisheries...

I don't have anything against the cutthroat trout mind you - they taste great! but I sure don't like them ruining decades worth of effort growing, planting, and promoting at the cost of hundreds of thousands of dollars so some desk jockey college grads back in Washington or at the State Beaurocracy can "feel good" about restoring the streams to their once pristine yet under capacity native fisheries.

If they are going to do that, then they need to eliminate cattle and sheep from the forest and BLM range too. Just saying.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Yup, they are actively replacing decades worth of investment and effort to establish great fisheries containing an assortment of brook, brown and raimbow trout by way of poisoning the waters in order to create native cutthroat only fisheries...
> 
> I don't have anything against the cutthroat trout mind you - they taste great! but I sure don't like them ruining decades worth of effort growing, planting, and promoting at the cost of hundreds of thousands of dollars so some desk jockey college grads back in Washington or at the State Beaurocracy can "feel good" about restoring the streams to their once pristine yet under capacity native fisheries.
> 
> If they are going to do that, then they need to eliminate cattle and sheep from the forest and BLM range too. Just saying.


 And horses, burros, pheasants, chukars, huns, sharptails, stripers, wipers, pike, tiger muskys, lake trout, graylings, kokanee, walleyes, white bass, splake, tiger trout, smallmouths, bigmouths and, of course, snow****s. (I didn't mention burbot and carp 'cause they're already working to eliminate those.) Let's get on with it, SFW!


----------

